# Halloween Camping Trips



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

John and I are headed back to Disney/Ft Wilderness this Friday for the weekend. Weather is going to be warm and beautiful for the last weekend before the Fall back with the clocks







. Oh, well. If anyone else is going to be there this weekend, be sure to say hello. As always, safe to travels to all. Phillip


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

HEY! That's not fair! You get to go to Disney on Halloween?!!?
















But I hope you both have a good time...


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Jealous, envious, etc.!!!

We stayed in the "cabins" at Ft. Wilderness a few years back (Pre-OB) and it was great. It would be fun to have the OB, but driving from CA to FL may wear me out and use all of our vacation time.

I wish we were closer!

Have a great trip!

azthroop


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Have a great time!

We're now for the season so we'll just have to live vicariously though all of you.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I just came from there. I was surprised at the thousands of dollars of decorations people bring with them to decorate their sites for Halloween. Mickey's Not-So-Scary Party is worth the $50 to go.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds like fun. DW is still talking about a trip there next year.

Have a great time.

Mark


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Dub said:


> I just came from there. I was surprised at the thousands of dollars of decorations people bring with them to decorate their sites for Halloween. Mickey's Not-So-Scary Party is worth the $50 to go.


 The Christmas decorations in the campground are unreal. It's one of the things we really enjoy about going there during major holidays. phillip


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

mswalt said:


> Sounds like fun. DW is still talking about a trip there next year.
> 
> Have a great time.
> 
> Mark


Mark, If you are "thinking" about a trip to disney next year...book now, its getting harder and harder to find the dates you want.
Gord


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

John and I just returned from a GREAT weekend at Disney/Ft Wilderness. Th weather was great with record temps. The crowds in the parks were probably the lightest we've ever seen equating to about 10-15 minutes waits. 
Compared to Christmas







, the decorations were off the charts! Lots of participation. It was so much fun. All the enthusiasm for Halloween. We were amazed. One of the site decoration winners owned an Outback. No .com stickers visible, however. 
We probably saw more Outback rvs this trip than we ever have. 
Finally, we did see an Outback with a Outbackers.com sticker but we never could find them at their site. That was a member from New York with the name of "lilLukie". Sorry we missed you guys. Phillip and John


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

jdpm said:


> John and I just returned from a GREAT weekend at Disney/Ft Wilderness. Th weather was great with record temps. The crowds in the parks were probably the lightest we've ever seen equating to about 10-15 minutes waits.


We experienced really short waits as well. We were able to get onto the Tower of Terror ride over and over with no wait, we could walk to the front of many lines. The easiest way to tell when the best time to go is to look at the campsite prices--supply/demand. October and Feb have some of the lowest prices. Summers the highest. It's the same at the resorts. It makes sense to go when prices are lowest as there will be fewer people there and shorter lines.


----------

